# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Panhellenic Wireless Lan's Meeting?

## Sovjohn

Xairete. Opos eipa hdh ston agaphto PR Promoting ktl ktl manager, Dromea,

afou oloi xarhkan toso me to atypo panhellenic wireless LAN's meeting, giati den kanonizoume na organo8ei kai ena normal a.k.a. typiko tetoio meeting kata christmas meria sthn A8hna?

Mporoume na kalesoume ola ta diktya, me toulaxiston 1 ekprosopo omos, na ginoun dokimes gia tous pio adaeis, kai na exoume kai kapio coverage as poume...h na klh8ei kai kapoios pio sovaros foreas...Na diorgano8ei dhladh to "1o Panellhnio Meeting Ellhnikwn Wireless LAN's Diktyon"..
Kata christmas meria giati tote oi perissoteroi 8a einai -sxetika- free na er8oun, sthn A8hna giati exei arketa merh dia8esima gia afto to 8ema, kai mporei na do8ei kai kapoia stoixeiodhs dhmosiothta se afto..H na klh8ei gia paradeigma ekei epitroph apo thn EETT h den ksero kai go poion allo na mas dei :: 
To mono pou xreiazetai einai mia ai8ousa..tora..se hotel 8elete, se kati allo 8elete, einai mallon efkolo na vre8ei! An ta eksoda einai polla (amfivallo omos) mporei na zhth8ei mia ektakth sindromh apo ka8e melos tou AWMN h/kai allon diktyon gia na ginei -to katastatiko to provlepei afto, n'est ce pas?-

Apla 8elo na do an sas aresei h idea..alla nomizo oti einai poly kalh efkairia na..ta poume  ::

----------


## harisk

Καλή ιδέα αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια αποτελέσματα και μια ατζέντα για παρουσιάσεις. θα δυσκολευτούμε να προλάβουμε γιατό φαίνεται πολύ κοντα στον χρόνο

----------


## dti

Μέσα στον Οκτώβριο και το Νοέμβριο θα λειτουργήσουν αρκετοί κόμβοι τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Πιθανόν και σε άλλες πόλεις (Χανιά, Λάρισα, Σπάρτη, Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο, Ιωάννινα, κλπ.).

Ακόμη κι αν δεν έχουμε να παρουσιάσουμε κάποια σημαντικά επιτεύγματα, μία πανελλαδική συνάντηση προς τα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου, πιστεύω οτι θα είχε πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα αφού θα μπορέσουμε να μοιραστούμε τις μέχρι τότε εμπειρίες μας.
Η διοργάνωση μίας τέτοιας εκδήλωσης βέβαια είναι κάτι που πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει αρκετά και ο χρόνος (ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον) είναι πολύ περιορισμένος.

----------


## Dromeas

Epidi den mou aresei na anakoinono kati xoris na einai sigouro, alla epidi me prokaleses  ::  (me thn kalh enoia), an ola pane kala, pros ta telh Dekemvriou, isos na exoume mia idikh ekdilosi pros ola ta MME kai tous panepistimiakous, akadimaikous foreis klp.

Den 8elo na provo se opoiadipote peretero dilosi, prin eimai sigouros, gia ayto, mhn to desete skini kordoni ayto pou grafo, apla AN ola pane etsi opos ta sxediazo sto mialo mou, 8a kanoume kati megalo.

Ayta pros to paron.

P.S. Osoi tixon gnorizoun to ti exo kata nou, tous parakalo na kratisoun sigi ix8ios, den mou aresoun ta megala logia, alla ta megala erga, thanks  ::

----------


## JPG

An mas to eleges omos, tha mporousame na skeftoume an mporei na sindiastei me ena panellinio meeting. :) 

To exo ksana pei se proigoumeno post mou. Exoume na sizitisoume pola pragmata. Kanoume oloi to idio pragma kai antimetopizoume oloi ta idia problimata.

Kata defteron. Kapoia themata - opos einai i diefthinsiodotisi to routing kai alla - prepei na ta antimetopisoume mazi. Dioti den kseroume...se kapoia fasi, isos xriastei na diktiothoun ta wLAN's tis kathe polis metaksi tous.

Pistevo oti ena panellinio meeting einai para poli simantiko, idika stin fasi pou briskomaste oloi.

----------


## CyberFreak

ontos ena panellinio meeting se syndiasmo me mia parousiash sta MME kai ta panepistimia 8a htan kati polu kalo

----------


## JPG

Den blepo na proxoraei kai poli afti i idea telika.

----------


## jlian

> Epidi den mou aresei na anakoinono kati xoris na einai sigouro, alla epidi me prokaleses  (me thn kalh enoia), an ola pane kala, pros ta telh Dekemvriou, isos na exoume mia idikh ekdilosi pros ola ta MME kai tous panepistimiakous, akadimaikous foreis klp.
> 
> Den 8elo na provo se opoiadipote peretero dilosi, prin eimai sigouros, gia ayto, mhn to desete skini kordoni ayto pou grafo, apla AN ola pane etsi opos ta sxediazo sto mialo mou, 8a kanoume kati megalo.
> 
> Ayta pros to paron.
> 
> P.S. Osoi tixon gnorizoun to ti exo kata nou, tous parakalo na kratisoun sigi ix8ios, den mou aresoun ta megala logia, alla ta megala erga, thanks


Ivan δε γνωριζω τι εχεις υποψη σου ουτε αν μιλας εχοντας στο νου ενεργειες αλλου μελους αλλα ειδικα στο πανεπιστημιακο/ακαδημαικο χωρο ισχυουν ειδικες συνθηκες που δεν εχουν σχεση με τα forum του internet και χρειαζεται προσεκτικος χειρισμος και ειδικα απο ανθρωπους που εχουν περασει απο αυτον. Αναλογες προσπαθειες εχουν καταληξει πολλες φορρες σε φιασκο και που δυστυχως μπορει να αποτυπωθει σε καποιο εγκυρο εντυπο του χωρου και να συνοδευει τις οποιες μελλοντικες προσπαθειες.
Γι' αυτο αν εχεις κατι υποψη σου παρακαλω ενημερωσε εμας πριν προβεις σε οποιαδηποτε ενεργεια ωστε να δουμε απο κοινου πως θα χειριστουμε το θεμα.

----------


## Dromeas

> Ivan δε γνωριζω τι εχεις υποψη σου ουτε αν μιλας εχοντας στο νου ενεργειες αλλου μελους αλλα ειδικα στο πανεπιστημιακο/ακαδημαικο χωρο ισχυουν ειδικες συνθηκες που δεν εχουν σχεση με τα forum του internet και χρειαζεται προσεκτικος χειρισμος και ειδικα απο ανθρωπους που εχουν περασει απο αυτον. Αναλογες προσπαθειες εχουν καταληξει πολλες φορρες σε φιασκο και που δυστυχως μπορει να αποτυπωθει σε καποιο εγκυρο εντυπο του χωρου και να συνοδευει τις οποιες μελλοντικες προσπαθειες.
> Γι' αυτο αν εχεις κατι υποψη σου παρακαλω ενημερωσε εμας πριν προβεις σε οποιαδηποτε ενεργεια ωστε να δουμε απο κοινου πως θα χειριστουμε το θεμα.


Don't worry osoi prepi na gnorizoun gia to 8ema ...gnorizoun  ::  kai mhn ksexnas pos den kanokiniseis xoris na paro kapoies sinvoules kai gnomes.

8a se call na se enimeroso  ::

----------


## kartebi

Γύρω στις 22-23 Δεκεμβριου υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κατέβω Αθήνα.
Γιατί να μην κανονίσουμε ένα άτυπο meeting (ή και τυπικό αν θέλετε και εαν μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος) εκείνες τις μέρες?
Περιμένω προτάσεις.  ::

----------


## kartebi

Γύρω στις 22-23 Δεκεμβριου υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κατέβω Αθήνα.
Γιατί να μην κανονίσουμε ένα άτυπο meeting (ή και τυπικό αν θέλετε και εαν μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος) εκείνες τις μέρες?
Περιμένω προτάσεις.  ::

----------


## kartebi

To αντίστοιχο link στο SWN :
http://www.salonicawireless.net/forum/i ... f=15&t=281

----------


## kartebi

Σβήστε τα κάποιος.  :: 
Η σελίδα σας σέρνεται και πάτησα 2-3 φορές refresh γιατί είχε κολήσει κανένα πεντάλεπτο.
Έχω μισή ώρα προσπαθώ να κάνω 2 post.

----------


## stoidis

Καλή ιδέα! Μπορούμε από τώρα να κανονίσουμε το meeting των Χριστουγέννων, έτσι ώστε να κανονίσουμε και τις υπόλοιπες υποχρεώσεις μας. Εγώ είμαι μέσα για meeting 22-23 Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## kartebi

Απ'ότι βλέπω από την κίνηση μόνο εμείς οι δύο θα βρεθούμε στο υποτιθέμενο meeting  ::

----------


## drf

εάν κερνάτε καφέ θα περάσω και εγώ!  ::

----------


## dti

...και πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι  ::

----------


## Dromeas

Pantos ego eimai mesa  ::

----------


## papashark

Ωραία......  ::  

Μία από τις λίγες περιόδους του χρόνου που δουλεύω και εγώ......

Συζητάμε για την χειρότερη περίοδο, τότε κατασκηνώνω στο μαγαζί, κάθε μέρα από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, τώρα που έχουμε και γκαρσονιέρα πίσω από το μαγαζί, μπορεί να βγάζουμε και καμιά νύχτα εκεί.......

Εκτός αν έχει καλό καιρό και σας βάλω να μαζευτήτε δίπλα από το μαγαζί μου !!!!! 

(Δεν θα σας βάλω να ψωνήσετε αλλά θα σας κεράσω καλό καφέ)
(Οι παντρεμένοι ή όσοι κοντεύουν, καλύτερα να μην έρθουν καθόλου ή να μην πουν στο έτερο τους ήμιση που θα έρθουν.....)

----------


## ggeorgan

Λοιπόν ο papashark τα λέει καλά. Όλοι τις παραμονές των Χριστουγέννων τρέχουν για ψώνια και είναι δύσκολη περίοδος για συναντήσεις. Αλλά αν η συνάντηση γίνει σε μέρος με πολλά εμπορικά καταστήματα, τότε συνδυάζουμε το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου. Παίρνουμε και το έτερον ήμισυ και το αφήνουμε να ερευνήσει την περιοχή χωρίς να μας τραβάει μαζί του. Η Βούλα είναι ιδανική γιατί έχει κάμποσα καταστήματα και είναι και κάπως μακριά από την πολύ μεγάλη κίνηση. Εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα, κυρίως γιατί από τις προσπάθειες σε άλλες πόλεις λύνουμε προβλήματα της δικής μας.

----------


## papashark

Αν και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και θα με χαρωποιούσε να είμαστε στα πέριξ μου, υπόψιν δεν έχει και τόσα πολά μαγαζιά η Βούλα, αλλά βέβαια η Γλυφάδα είναι δίπλα για να αμωλύσουμε τον κόσμο για ψώνια  ::

----------


## Zapatas

Καταρχήν με καλωσορίζω στο forum here μιας και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post εδώ!!  ::  

Θα χαρώ πολύ να δω και τα υπολοιπα "παιδιά" του wmn in greece, και λέω υπολοιπα διότι συνομίλησα με ορισμένους στην electronika 2002 !
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε κάπου κοντά σε μένα και όχι στην Βούλα!!!
Πάντως όπου και να ναι θα προσπαθήσω να μαι κει και ελπίζω και με ένα laptopaki!!!  ::

----------


## kartebi

Κάτι άκουσα ότι οι βενζινοπώλες σχεδιάζουν να κάνουν απεργία την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων.
Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν με βλέπω να κατεβαίνω Αθήνα.
Άσε που κανένας από το SWN δεν έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον μέχρι τώρα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κάτι άκουσα ότι οι βενζινοπώλες σχεδιάζουν να κάνουν απεργία την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων.
> Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν με βλέπω να κατεβαίνω Αθήνα.
> Άσε που κανένας από το SWN δεν έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον μέχρι τώρα


Κατέβα εσύ και θα σου έχω καβάτζα για δώρο δύο 25λιτρα βενζίνη.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Τα Νoτιοανατολικά προάστεια είναι τα καλύτερα για περίοδο εορτών των Χριστουγέννων. Μένω στα βορειοανατολικά και θα μαρτυρήσω να κατέβω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να γράψω και ψέμματα. Βούλα, Γλυφάδα είναι μακράν καταλληλότερες για την εποχή εκείνη.

----------


## aman

re paidia epeidi den mas blepo na apofasizoume pou tha ginei i sinantisi, giati den bazoume mia *psifoforia*  ::   ::   ::  den tha edine lysi???  ::

----------


## kartebi

Κοιτάξτε , επειδή δεν ξέρω και καλά την Αθήνα , οι μόνες περιοχές που ξέρω έτσι και έτσι είναι το περιστέρι - θηβών (στο κυκλικό με τις καφετέριες) και το χαλάνδρι.
Τώρα βέβαια που έχετε και το μετρό (τυχερούλιδες) θα μπορώ ποιό εύκολα να κινηθώ στην πόλη.
Αρκεί φυσικά να έχω την βοήθειά σας.
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Κοιτάξτε , επειδή δεν ξέρω και καλά την Αθήνα , οι μόνες περιοχές που ξέρω έτσι και έτσι είναι το περιστέρι - θηβών (στο κυκλικό με τις καφετέριες) και το χαλάνδρι.
> Τώρα βέβαια που έχετε και το μετρό (τυχερούλιδες) θα μπορώ ποιό εύκολα να κινηθώ στην πόλη.
> Αρκεί φυσικά να έχω την βοήθειά σας.


Καιρός να μάθεις και την υπόλοιπη......

----------


## kartebi

Επειδή πλησιάζει η μέρα που θα κατέβω στην αθήνα (το πιθανότερο να ξεκινήσω κυριακή) ακούω προτάσεις για καφέ. Ποιά μέρα λέτε?

----------


## wiresounds

> Επειδή πλησιάζει η μέρα που θα κατέβω στην αθήνα (το πιθανότερο να ξεκινήσω κυριακή) ακούω προτάσεις για καφέ. Ποιά μέρα λέτε?


Kartebi,
'Οποια μέρα θέλετε αλλά μετά τις 7:30 το απόγευμα για να προλάβω να κατέβω από Αγ. Παρασκευή που σχολάω στις 5. Θα γίνεται χαμός από κίνηση  ::  

Στις 24 Δεκ. στις 4 μμ περίπου θα ανέβω Θεσσαλονίκη με το αμάξι μου. Κartebi αν θέλεις ανεβαίνουμε μαζί.  :: 

Στις 9:30 το πολύ θα είμαστε Θεσσαλονίκη.  ::

----------


## kartebi

Εγώ θα ανέβω θεσσαλονίκη στις 26 του μηνός. Οπότε δεν βολεύει.
Αν θες πάντως ή κάποιος άλλος να ανέβει εκείνη τη μέρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα. (έχω αμάξι)

----------


## aeonios1

An to kanete tp meeting kapou stis giortes prin i kai meta tha aneboume kai emeis pano apo ta dodekanisa na ta poume kai oloi mazi  ::

----------


## drf

εν σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα οργανωθεί κάτι πραγματικά μεγάλο... stand-by....  ::

----------


## papashark

Χωρίς να έχω γνώση του τι ετοιμάζει ο DRF, εγώ κανονίζω 2 πράγματα

Καφέ το Δευτέρα (μάλλον) με τον Kartebi, και όσοι θέλουν έρχονται

Και την Παρασκευή το βράδυ στο ιντερνετ καφέ μιας φίλης , στην ΑΘήνα Ιπποκράτους 44, που έχει πάρτυ Χριστουγέννων. Θα φέρω να βάλω το ΑΡ ώστε να έχει και wirelesss internet...

Λέω κατά τις 10:00 να κάνουμε και ένα βραδυνό meeting !

----------


## Dromeas

> Χωρίς να έχω γνώση του τι ετοιμάζει ο DRF, εγώ κανονίζω 2 πράγματα
> 
> Καφέ το Σάββατο (μάλλον) με τον Backira, και όσοι θέλουν έρχονται
> 
> Και την Παρασκευή το βράδυ στο ιντερνετ καφέ μιας φίλης , στην ΑΘήνα Ιπποκράτους 44, που έχει πάρτυ Χριστουγέννων. Θα φέρω να βάλω το ΑΡ ώστε να έχει και wirelesss internet...
> 
> Λέω κατά τις 10:00 να κάνουμε και ένα βραδυνό meeting !


Count on me!  ::

----------


## aeonios1

> Χωρίς να έχω γνώση του τι ετοιμάζει ο DRF, εγώ κανονίζω 2 πράγματα
> 
> Καφέ το Δευτέρα (μάλλον) με τον Kartebi, και όσοι θέλουν έρχονται
> 
> Και την Παρασκευή το βράδυ στο ιντερνετ καφέ μιας φίλης , στην ΑΘήνα Ιπποκράτους 44, που έχει πάρτυ Χριστουγέννων. Θα φέρω να βάλω το ΑΡ ώστε να έχει και wirelesss internet...
> 
> Λέω κατά τις 10:00 να κάνουμε και ένα βραδυνό meeting !



An den exei apagoreytiko me to ploio tha eimai paraskeyi athina me to crew allios tha kano ipomoni mexri to sabbato gia na erthoume!

----------


## ggeorgan

Θα ήταν δυνατόν να γράφουμε και ημερομηνίες εκτός από την ημέρα της εβδομάδος (π.χ. Παρασκευή, Δευτέρα κλπ.) για να κατανοούν όλοι για πότε ακριβώς μιλάμε ;

----------


## kartebi

Τελικά όπως καταλάβατε δεν κατέβηκα αθήνα λόγω απρόοπτου γεγονότος
(τρακάρισμα)  ::   ::   ::

----------

